# Mk4 R32 spare tire well sub box install



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm fabbing up a sub box for a coworker and cleaning up her air ride system install



R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_5731 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5733 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5735 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5736 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_5999 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6001 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5793 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5970 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6010 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5993 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5994 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5995 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5998 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5982 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5798 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_6004 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6007 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6009 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6008 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6002 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## Centerman66 (Oct 31, 2018)

That is so freaking cool. Do me next do me next!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like we are going with 2 tanks. Girls, always changing their minds.

IMG_6063 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6062 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6021 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Fab work done. Magnets installed on forward and rear edges of trim panels instead of visible hardware. Handing off to the owner's boyfriend for the air tanks, hard lines, and upholstery then back to me for the rgb led lighting for the subs, air management, and the acrylic window which will be laser etched.

IMG_6092 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6093 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6157 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6158 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6230 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6193 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6195 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6192 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6199 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6238 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_6242 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6243 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey i see you're near where i live, is there any VW club meets around there? Also superb wood working on that custom setup, the attention to detail like inserts for the speaker screws and use of HDF instead of cheaper MDF shows you really arent messing around. I used to be into car audio alot back in the days....


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you

I've been out of the loop on the meet ups. There was one close to my house at The Hat in Temple City


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_7355 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_7357 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_7361 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_7364 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------

